# Is Surfside Beach Open??



## ecooler3 (Aug 10, 2016)

Had some friends tell my wife that Galveston beaches are closed-not sure if that's true? Read that the state of Washington was closing all fishing activities due to people jumbling up at boat ramps and bait/tackle stores.
Need some escape so me and the wife were planning on heading down to surfside this afternoon and throw out a couple big poles and just sit and watch the waves......figure we will sit 6 feet apart for good measure.

Anyone know if that is still allowed?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andrekhris (Jul 17, 2017)

I have the same question and donâ€™t know the answer for Surfside. Galveston beaches are closed and Matagorda beaches are closed, but havenâ€™t looked up Surfside. I also heard that SLP was closed also. Worth you checking before you go. 

I was planning to take the family to Gorda to get out of the house, but I did confirm on the county website that beaches and boat ramps and the harbor are all closed. 

Let us know what you find out about Surfside. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecooler3 (Aug 10, 2016)

*clarification question*

I have seen references to the beaches closed but maybe it's really the access roads to the beaches that are closed and not the beaches themselves???


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't wait for the lawsuits after this considering the rights officials are taking away, especially access to resources we the people own and pay taxes to support


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I've been on the beach (the free access beaches) there the last two days and plenty of other families down there with the same idea. I haven't seen any sign of enforcement of a closed beach.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

photofishin said:


> I can't wait for the lawsuits after this considering the rights officials are taking away, especially access to resources we the people own and pay taxes to support


I think all these official "Orders" being authorized protects them from lawsuits.


----------



## ecooler3 (Aug 10, 2016)

*thanks*

Thanks NOTENOUGHTIME. That's what we wanted to hear. Need some decompression time.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

ecooler3 said:


> Thanks NOTENOUGHTIME. That's what we wanted to hear. Need some decompression time.


Did anybody go yesterday?


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

City of Freeport claims they closed Bryan Beach, but I have not been. Surfside beaches are open at last report. I'm appalled at the widespread government overreach we are seeing. Fishing is an ESSENTIAL activity many people feed themselves with it. The government shutting down lakes and boat ramps and beaches is NONSENSE and they need to hear from we the people. :headknock



Just be sure to take your permit for any activities at said closed public areas that we the people paid for.


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

ROBOWADER said:


> I think all these official "Orders" being authorized protects them from lawsuits.


actually not if the orders are illegal. Many so called orders are restricting freedom of movement, which is a right guaranteed by the US Constitution.


----------



## BIGFISHJOE (Apr 10, 2010)

i was on surfside beach on Thursday. No closure signs, people were there but kept plenty of distance. the wind was howling.


----------



## Notenoughtime (Mar 7, 2011)

Now says all Surfside and Follets beaches are closed to vehicular traffic. Going to check it out this evening.


----------



## thinshavings (May 11, 2010)

Notenoughtime said:


> Now says all Surfside and Follets beaches are closed to vehicular traffic. Going to check it out this evening.


I don't see anything on the Brazoria County web site about closures.
Never mind it is on the Surfside web site, the beaches are closed to vehicle traffic.


----------



## bigdawg (May 23, 2004)

Drove down to Galveston yesterday and there we plenty of people on the seawall area beach. The waves were pretty high so not many getting into the water. Saw the surf patrol cruising the beach but not running anyone off. 61st St fishing pier was open.


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

bigdawg said:


> Drove down to Galveston yesterday and there we plenty of people on the seawall area beach. The waves were pretty high so not many getting into the water. Saw the surf patrol cruising the beach but not running anyone off. 61st St fishing pier was open.


What a difference a day makes...

I got a text yesterday (18:24) from a buddy who was bicycling on the Seawall when they closed it down. The 43rd Street surfcam seems to confirm it.

https://g-townsurf.com/

Down in Sea Isle, I can't tell if the beaches are closed. They did block the road access, though. The wind's too high for much beach activity so I don't know if "they"'re running people off the beach, or the wind is. Seems like people with private access may still be allowed, but who knows?


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Wife showed me a facebook post showing dump trucks blocking the accesses on Surfside and I think Follet's

Much of this has more to do with Surfside and further up wanting to shut beaches down. Any chance they get to claim land to the sea... in some cases anyway. 

Waders in the bays till they find out I guess.


----------



## LIL NEMO (Jul 24, 2009)

What about Crystal Beach?? Is it open? Who would you contact to find out?


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Last Sunday 3/29 we started out in surfside and every access was closed! Crossed san luis and every beach access was closed for driving. many people were parking and walking. Seawall was closed but cops were running people off the beach. Crossed the ferry and Boliver to High Island was wide open. It was a complete ghost town on the beach. First time I have seen the pass filled in.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*Off today, ain't fished for years*



Notenoughtime said:


> Now says all Surfside and Follets beaches are closed to vehicular traffic. Going to check it out this evening.


Can one drive to the great piles of whatever and walk in to the surf?

I normally fish 'round the boilers area.

If not I may go to Sargent or wherever I can reach water.

Anybody giving away a yak?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Not giving it away but almost!
http://www.catchingbigfish.net/KAYAK4SALE.html

$350 until Easter


----------



## pivot2163 (May 15, 2006)

photofishin said:


> I can't wait for the lawsuits after this considering the rights officials are taking away, especially access to resources we the people own and pay taxes to support


Won't be enough left after them spending $20m for the MASH unit at NRG that has sat vacant since the onset..


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Surfside is closed to vehicular traffic. You have to park in outlying streets and walk tithe beach. 

jetty park is open 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontyHall1969 (Nov 13, 2018)

I saw a report that you can park at Stahlman Park and walk from there. Too far for me to make it to exit 4.


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Update for surfside. Beaches open may 1st. I know if this is also in effect for the Brazoria County free beach too.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KEGLEG (Jan 15, 2012)

Parking passes will be in effect for city of surfside beach along with this PSA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

